# Illegal Aliens



## illegalamerican (Aug 13, 2009)

In the US there is a preceived problem with Illegal Aliens working.

Do Canadian companies openly hire illegal Americans?

As a American who may not qualify to work in Canada if I choose to over stay my vacation in Canada would I be able to find work as a illegal alien in Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Not unless you find a position with an employer who is a scofflaw.


----------

